# Lost all my freon



## dmccartyfan (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey all. '96 Sentra XE, auto. The other day I had the A/C running and when I pulled up to a stop sign, suddenly every ounce of freon billowed out from under my hood. It was so thick and rapid that it looked like the car was overheating. it took about 30 seconds before my A/C system just blew hot air. the compressor still engages and under the hood, everything looks normal in the sense that nothing obviously damaged stands out.

For a fairly capable garage/driveway mechanic like myself (nervous laughter follows), what's a good way to find what seal/hose/? blew? Because the system emptied so quickly, it seems expensive to try to fill and watch for the leak. Is that gonna be the best way?

Many thanks in advance!
Tom


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Wasn't freon. It was R134a.
And if you ran your compressor without any refrigerant in it, there's a chance that even though the compressor still turns and all, it might've killed itself because the refrigerant also contains lubrication oil in the mix. If you blew out the coolant, you probably blew out most of the oil too.
As far as blown seals, hoses, etc. If you can't see it visually, then, without the proper tools, gauges, and such, take it to a real shop and get 'er fixed and done right rather than spending twice the $$$ doing a job a few times over trying to get it right.


----------



## dmccartyfan (Feb 13, 2011)

ah, i thought r134a WAS freon but i get it now. once i realized the a/c wasn't working correctly i shut it off, maybe another minute or 2. crossing my fingers that i didn't completely destroy the whole thing but i agree that taking it in is probably the best course at this point. gotta get it done soon cuz it's heating up here in Vegas.....

thx for the reply!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

That's all it takes...a quick "dry run" and vvvrrtttt...done...


----------



## dmccartyfan (Feb 13, 2011)

crap, well i'll let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

My rule of thumb that *I* go by is that it's either gonna be $100 fix or $1,000 fix for an R134a system.
$100 for an evacuation and refill, maybe a line and some seals.
$1,000 for the compressor and the whole ball of wax.
If you don't need a compressor, it probably won't be much more than $100.
If you do need a compressor, you'll likely need other parts and it likely won't come in below $1,000.

And ya, nothing like being in Vegas in the summer time. I was down there about 10 years ago in August for an exercise out at Nellis and the only vehicle we had was an old GM 9 passenger van w/o a working A/C.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If all of the freon blew out of the system, the compressor shouldn't run on as the low pressure switch should "open" the circuit to the compressor clutch.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you thinking that the "cloud" was coolant and the A/C quit because the ECU commanded the pump off because it was too hot?


----------



## dmccartyfan (Feb 13, 2011)

well, here's an update: the 'cloud' i assumed was a/c refrigerant since the system instantly blew hot air. my local tire works tested the system and confirmed the a/c system was completely empty and has a leak. they wouldn't, however, tell me where it was leaking from without charging me $200 to refill and dye the system.

the car didn't overheat, according to the temp gage. and btw, i don't trust tire works one bit.


----------

